# Donating my eggs to my aunt



## PrincessPinky (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi,

I have my first appointment on the 16th April at Midland Fertility Clinic.

I am very nervous but this is what i want to do.

Is there anyone else on here who has donated or is it just recipents on here?

Think i have a lot to learn about, i am so new to this.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

There are lots of ladies who egg share - this is where they are doing treatment for themselves and donating half their eggs for someone else.

Did you want to talk about the process of a stimulated egg retrieval cycle or the psychological aspects of donating to a relative and feelings etc, or both.

If it is the medical processes, anyone who has done IVF will have gone through what you are to go through - so there is a wealth of information, help and support available and we will be with you every step of the way.

If it is other aspects then it might be more tricky to find someone in your exact position at the same time, but the egg share ladies might be able to help with some of it.

It is a wonderful thing that you are doing and you will be supported by the clinic with lots of counselling. If your aunt has got to the point of needing donated eggs she has probably been through a lot and to have someone in the family willing to help her is fantastic. Just so long as you can all cope with any implications that may result. You would need to be able to see those eggs as fully donated and her children in the end.

Very best wishes for the future. Any questions just shout


----------



## LizVorster (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello!
I am a donar for my  sister !  This journey will take you places emotionaly that you've never been before ! It makes you stronger .  But , in a good way ! Yes the injections etc is not nice , I am petrified of doctors and hospitals !   and i've done it !!!! Just keep focused , just keep believing  . There wil be happy times , there will be not so happy times ....  But this is a wonderful thing you are doning ! . Please keep me posted on your journey !Good Luck !!!


----------

